# Fan-Traum bestätigt: Ben Affleck kehrt als Batman zurück!



## AndreLinken (29. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fan-Traum bestätigt: Ben Affleck kehrt als Batman zurück!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Fan-Traum bestätigt: Ben Affleck kehrt als Batman zurück!*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## David Benke (29. Juli 2022)

Also mein Fan-Traum wäre ja, dass Christian Bale als Batman zurückkehrt.


----------



## inano (29. Juli 2022)

David Benke schrieb:


> Also mein Fan-Traum wäre ja, dass Christian Bale als Batman zurückkehrt.


Meiner nicht, weil er in den Filmen aber vor allem die Nolan-Trilogie selbst vollkommen überbewertet ist.

Ich freu mich tierisch auf Batfleck!


----------



## Nico69l1 (29. Juli 2022)

wenn er doch nur seinen batman film bekommen würde... er ist ein ausgezeichneter schreiber und regisseur und die beste batman besetzung so wie so.


----------



## Melometlar80 (29. Juli 2022)

Wäre echt cool, vor allem da es seit Christian Bale keinen guten Batman mehr gab, mal abgesehen von Ben Affleck eben ^^


----------



## Nevrion (29. Juli 2022)

Ich denke mal jeder hat seinen Lieblingsbatman. Selbst Adam West hat heute noch Fans. Afflecks Problem ist, dass seine Version von Batman entweder nur kleine Rollen hatte (Sucide Squad) oder in anspruchslosen Filmen wie Batman vs. Superman mitspielte. Ein Batman Solo Film hätte ihm gut getan, doch ein ehemaliger Glitter-Vampir hat nun mal "leider" mittlerweile auch sehr überzeugt. Und ja Robert kann ich mir gerne wieder als Batman ansehen.

Christian Bale hat ja schon gesagt, wann er noch mal Batman spielen wollen würde und da seh ich einfach nicht, dass so eine Produktion noch mal zustande kommt.


----------



## matrixfehler (29. Juli 2022)

Für mich persönlich war jeder Batman auf seine Weise "der Batman".

Affleck war für mich der perfekte "abgekämpfte und resignierte Veteran" und hat in die Rolle, die er spielen sollte, perfekt reingepasst.


----------



## Nico69l1 (29. Juli 2022)

jeder versteht die figur batman anders, und so hat jeder auch seinen favoriten bzgl. der schauspieler. ich verstand batman vor allem als depressives faktotum. von guter ethik am leben erhalten aber voller konflikte, viel zu schwach und allein für die riesen aufgabe, die sich ihm stellt. und wie sisyphos tut er es trotzdem, weil im scheitern eine erlösung liegt (camus). und da passte affleck einfach super rein. die szenen in der staubigen zukunft sind schlicht genial. auch die justice league post credits szenen... das hätte ich so gerne gesehen! 
zudem: ein großteil seiner eigenen filme als schreiber oder regisseur ranken bei imdb sehr hoch. argo zb ist wirklich absolut großartig. er hätte das zeug, als autorenfilmer für sich einen batman zu machen, der eine marke setzt.
allerdings sitzen bei warner offenbar nur bekloppte.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Juli 2022)

inano schrieb:


> Meiner nicht, weil er in den Filmen aber vor allem die Nolan-Trilogie selbst vollkommen überbewertet ist.
> 
> Ich freu mich tierisch auf Batfleck!


Genau meine Meinung! Ich mag Bale als Schauspieler sehr und mag alle seine Filme, aber finde auch, dass Batman seine schwächste Rolle war. Super eindimensional im Vergleich zu seinen anderen Rollen. Bei Nolans Filmen stimmte allerdings die Optik, Nolans Kunst ist eh die ästhetische Visualisierung.
Bei Affleck war ich zunächst skeptisch, wegen Daredevil^^
Aber besonders bei B vs S hat es mich total überraschend weggehauen. Diese Kampfszenen gegen einen fast unsichtbaren und unmenschlich wirkenden Gegner, war bisher die beste Batman Action, die ich gesehen habe.
Zum 1. Mal hat jemand den Geist von Frank Millers Batman Ära gut wiedergegeben. Dieser Batman ist zynisch, verbraucht, brutal und auch Angst einflößend. Hätte nie gedacht, dass Affleck das hinbekommt.
Daher fand ich es ehrlich gesagt schade, dass sein Solo Film eingestellt wurde. Hätte echt gerne einen Film mit Jared Leto als Joker, Margot als Harley Quinn und Afflecks Batman aufeinander treffen gesehen.


----------



## inano (30. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Genau meine Meinung! Ich mag Bale als Schauspieler sehr und mag alle seine Filme, aber finde auch, dass Batman seine schwächste Rolle war. Super eindimensional im Vergleich zu seinen anderen Rollen. Bei Nolans Filmen stimmte allerdings die Optik, Nolans Kunst ist eh die ästhetische Visualisierung.
> Bei Affleck war ich zunächst skeptisch, wegen Daredevil^^
> Aber besonders bei B vs S hat es mich total überraschend weggehauen. Diese Kampfszenen gegen einen fast unsichtbaren und unmenschlich wirkenden Gegner, war bisher die beste Batman Action, die ich gesehen habe.
> Zum 1. Mal hat jemand den Geist von Frank Millers Batman Ära gut wiedergegeben. Dieser Batman ist zynisch, verbraucht, brutal und auch Angst einflößend. Hätte nie gedacht, dass Affleck das hinbekommt.
> Daher fand ich es ehrlich gesagt schade, dass sein Solo Film eingestellt wurde. Hätte echt gerne einen Film mit Jared Leto als Joker, Margot als Harley Quinn und Afflecks Batman aufeinander treffen gesehen.


Ich mag Bale an sich auch, schon als er damals in dem Spielberg-Film "Das Reich der Sonne" die Hauptrolle gespielt hat aber schauspielerisch hat er weder als Batman noch als Bruce Wayne überzeugt. Einfach viel zu starr und "steril". Dann kommt noch hinzu, dass Batman laut Drehbuch einfach nur ein Straßenschläger mit viel Geld ist.
Gerade Bale bzw. Batman/Bruce Wayne hat doch im Film so gut wie gar keine Charakterentwicklung, wie du schon schriebst. Er ist und bleibt ein reicher Playboy und ist abends dann Batman. Das war es. Keine tiefgreifende Entwicklung, keine Veränderung seiner Denkweise und auch kein überraschendes charakterliches Finale. Das einzige was man mit viel Wohlwollen als Charakterentwicklung ansehen kann ist, dass er in Teil 3 sein Geld verloren hat aber das ist kein Charakterzug, sondern lediglich die finanzielle Pleite.

Dann kommt noch hinzu, dass die Batman-Filme sowieso - Nolan typisch - mehr wie ein James Bond-Film ist. Bruce Wayne ist halt wie James Bond und Lucius Fox ist sein Q und Alfred ist seine Money Penny, dann hat man noch mit Katie Holmes, Maggie Gyllenhaal (auch wenn beide den gleichen Charakter spielen) und Anne Hathaway die entsprechenden Bond-Grils.

Afflecks Batman fand ich auch wegen dem Bezug (auch vom Kostüm her) sehr schön an Millers "The Dark Knight Returns" angelehnt und Affleck hat das auch super gespielt. Ebenso wie Henry Cavill der perfekte Superman ist. Affleck hat mich sowohl als Batman, wie auch als Wayne überzeugt, genauso wie Pattinson. Gerade wenn man die Comics von Jeff Leob, Darwyn Cooke und Scott Snyder mag ist "The Batman" alleine von der Batman-Mythologie am dichtesten dran.


----------



## bettenlager (30. Juli 2022)

Hier gibt es ja einige welche den Nolan Batman nicht so toll finden und das finde ich sehr beruhigend, ich dachte immer ich bin der einzige. Auch auf IMDB, (keine Ahnung unter den 10 besten Filmen der Welt?) Da denke ich immer, okay ihr habt einen anderen Geschmack als ich. LOL


----------



## Loosa (30. Juli 2022)

Mein Traum zurück wäre Heath Ledger. 
Ben Affleck ist mir schnuppe.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Juli 2022)

inano schrieb:


> Gerade wenn man die Comics von Jeff Leob, Darwyn Cooke und Scott Snyder mag ist "The Batman" alleine von der Batman-Mythologie am dichtesten dran.


Okay, ich sehe du liest auch die Comics. Ist mal angenehm auch mit jemanden zu schreiben, der Batman nicht nur von Filmen her kennt.
The Batman habe ich leider noch nicht gesehen, aber Snyder und Leob als anlehnende Referenz reicht mir.
Gerade die Night of the Owls und Death of the Family Reihe sind mMn mit die besten Batman Comics. Eine Verfilmung oder Serie von Death of the Family würde glaube ich auch wie ne Bombe einschlagen. Die Joker Darstellung darin ist einfach nur der Wahnsinn - gleich in mehreren Hinsichten^^

Freue mich richtig drauf The Batman bald zu schauen!


----------



## inano (30. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Okay, ich sehe du liest auch die Comics. Ist mal angenehm auch mit jemanden zu schreiben, der Batman nicht nur von Filmen her kennt.
> The Batman habe ich leider noch nicht gesehen, aber Snyder und Leob als anlehnende Referenz reicht mir.
> Gerade die Night of the Owls und Death of the Family Reihe sind mMn mit die besten Batman Comics. Eine Verfilmung oder Serie von Death of the Family würde glaube ich auch wie ne Bombe einschlagen. Die Joker Darstellung darin ist einfach nur der Wahnsinn - gleich in mehreren Hinsichten^^
> 
> Freue mich richtig drauf The Batman bald zu schauen!


Sagen wir mal so: Wenn dir von Loeb (ich liebe diesen Comic) "The Long Halloween" gefallen hat, dann wirst du auch mit "The Batman" deine Freude haben. Dann noch Einflüsse aus "Year One" und "Zero Year" und du kennst so grob die Geschichte von "The Batman".


----------

